# icones du pack office



## thierryrogue (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis tout nouveau chez Mac, et vous pose une question qu'on à du vous poser X fois:

Je sais comment changer une icone, mais je cherche les icones W,X,O,P etc du pack office, mais en version sympa (3D...).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (2 Octobre 2011)

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?q=Office ?


----------

